# Shes aggresive and bites.



## adeeebeans (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi. i know this is for Vizslas but mine crossed with a choc lab so i hope you dont mind me posting on here  i have had 2 guide dog lab puppys in the past and my parents had a vizla before i was born

I have a 7month old female. She is fine when im home with her (im 20 and female) she sleeps we go running for hours and play with her toys. But when my parents come home she is a nightmare!!! 
I only leave her during the day for2 hours or so when i go to the gym and i work nights so my parents are home. 
She jumps at the door and bites when you come in, she barks and snarls and will put your whole hand in her mouth and bite down if your not looking. Its got to the point where my dad fights back with aggresion and yells at her. Which i think is totally wrong. as violence solves nothing. Im on my last hope that somebody might be able to help. Because i love her more than anything and want her to grow up and be happy. She can be very good but when you touch her if shes lying down she bites you. Ive read a couple of posts on here and im seeing that maybe shes struggerling with leadership? 

any help would be appreciated 
Rosie :-\


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Its got to the point where my dad fights back with aggression and yells at her. Which i think is totally wrong.


Rosie, not so sure this is totally wrong but I don't know enough about your situation. The dog is "out of control" and needs more control inserted into its life. 

Your dad may be doing what the dog needs, that is put discipline in place in your dog's world. There are 100's of posts here lately about aggressive dogs. It boils down to leadership in most cases.

This is where I would start:

Cesar's Way: The Natural, Everyday Guide to Understanding and Correcting Common Dog Problems [Paperback] 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0307337979/ref=nosim/librarythin08-20

Good luck and hope you can correct this quickly. I do not judge, but knowledge is power. The more knowledge; The more power.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The hand in the mouth is a common Vizsla trait. Only, they usually don't hurt you, more just hold your hand while you walk. But it is like butterfly wings and never hurts. If your pup is clamping down, he needs correction. But, you are correct in saying that aggression is not really a positive way to correct the behaviour.

Vizslas can be very hind leggy dogs. As in, they like to stand on there back legs and have there front paws on things. That is not to say it is either acceptable or not correctable. 

As RBD has already said, you need to establish more effective control. I think puppy has an inflated opinion of it's position within the family.


----------

